# 10 Free Update?



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

First, is this a good OS?

I'd be updating from 7. What, if any, preliminary steps should be taken?

I'm loading it to a hp G62-340us notebook, 8 GB ram, 320 GB hd. It belonged to someone else so I don't care about saving installed programs.

Can 10 be deleted and be brought back to 7 if I hate it?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I like Windows 10 so far. The best thing to do prior to upgrading is to create a backup image of your Windows 7. The image will hold all your programs, windows updates, and data. While Windows 10 can be downgraded back to previous OS within 30 days, for some people the downgrade did not go smoothly. So it is best to have an image. I use Macrium Reflect Free. Be sure to create the bootable rescue DVD. You need to boot it to restore from an image. If you have a USB external drive, then store the image on that. If not, then create a partition on the hard drive and store the image there.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Currently they don’t have a Windows 10 driver for your graphics. This can be very problematic and cumbersome in trying to get it to work correctly. If it was me, I would at least wait until build 10525 rolls out to see if support has been added for your video graphics.


----------



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

CoolBurn said:


> Currently they don't have a Windows 10 driver for your graphics. This can be very problematic and cumbersome in trying to get it to work correctly. If it was me, I would at least wait until build 10525 rolls out to see if support has been added for your video graphics.


Thanks. Bad news, though. Also, maybe that's why I'm finding it impossible to upgrade to 10. Peculiar Microsoft doesn't mention this problem. When will build 10525 become available?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HP G62-340US Notebook PC* - originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

*Looking for Windows 10 Drivers?*
If you're running Windows 10, use Windows Update to download drivers.

*This document is for HP products that do not have drivers or software updates on hp.com for Windows 10.*
For most customers, Windows Update will automatically load the correct drivers when you upgrade. If you were not connected to the Internet during the upgrade, Windows Update will download the correct available drivers within the first 24 hours of use.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

oldjunk said:


> When will build 10525 become available?


I really don't know but I would assume it will be a month or longer. The build was just realized a few days ago to insiders.


----------



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

flavallee said:


> *HP G62-340US Notebook PC* - originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> 
> *Looking for Windows 10 Drivers?*
> If you're running Windows 10, use Windows Update to download drivers.
> ...


I've done the updating. Strange, though. When I view update download history, it hadn't updated since 2011. It only updated 1 update. Says no further updates are needed. Could this single update include the graphics driver mentioned above?

Anyway, Frank, I can't determine how to download the KB3035583 update required to load 10. Then, I can't determine how to get to the 10 download box.

Should I just keep my computer running for 24 hours to see if this stuff downloads?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> When I view update download history, it hadn't updated since 2011.


The Service Pack 1 upgrade for Windows 7 was released in March 2011.

Is that laptop running the original version of Windows 7 or is it running Windows 7 Service Pack 1?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

Under System it says Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1. Maybe I should run Malwarebytes to see if it's got junk in it. Incidentally, it had downloaded scores of updates in 2011. But only 1 yesterday.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If that computer has not downloaded and installed updates since 2011 (4 years ago), there will be well over 100 important/recommended updates for it that need to be downloaded and installed.

I'm not there to see that computer and what its list of installed updates looks like, so I don't know what else to advise you.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

flavallee said:


> If that computer has not downloaded and installed updates since 2011 (4 years ago), there will be well over 100 important/recommended updates for it that need to be downloaded and installed.
> 
> I'm not there to see that computer and what its list of installed updates looks like, so I don't know what else to advise you.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks, Frank. 124 updates to be exact. I think the entire problem may have been that IE 11 hadn't been installed. We'll see. I'm installing 11 now. It's taking a very long time. Will get back.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I always uncheck the Microsoft .NET Framework updates and install the Windows 7 important/recommended updates first.

The MNF updates take much longer to install.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

flavallee said:


> I always uncheck the Microsoft .NET Framework updates and install the Windows 7 important/recommended updates first.
> 
> The MNF updates take much longer to install.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------


The cooling fan broke while it was updating. I'll need to install another fan before continuing. I've worked on this model before. Could take a while before returning to this thread.


----------

